
Hamano: Most elementary use of C – Silver award - anbux
https://www.ioccc.org/2012/hamano/hint.html
======
anbux
Hamano is an offuscated C code written by Tsukasa Hamano for IOCCC 2012. It
implements C+PDF polyglot and creates a beautiful piece of art.

